
Wild IIlusions: 5 startups experiments I like to try - zaveri
http://ac-idealog.blogspot.com/2009/04/5-startups-experiments-i-like-to-try.html
======
dmix
Startups or applications?

Scanning the list I see twitter, bit.ly tags, and firefox plugin.

These might be experiments in creating products but I don't see any concrete
businesses.

------
paulbaumgart
#2 and #5 sound like they might actually have some revenue potential, but a
startup based on a "Firefox plug-in to provide real time analytics for your
links"? That sounds like a neat side-project, but I can't imagine how to found
a company around that.

------
lacker
Real time link analytics seems like a great idea. It would be neat to open a
chat box on the corner of the page with someone who was using the site in a
weird way, and start talking to them about what they were hoping for.

